# Wintergreen State Championship hill climb details



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

For those interested in painful climbs:

May 3rd

http://cvilleracing.com/node/138

Bike reg:

http://www.bikereg.com/events/ConfList.asp?EventID=6094


----------

